# Can't decide between Cariba or Red belly!?!



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi, I have posted a question similar to this before but just need some more opinions... I have read about how much better the Caribas are than the red bellies, I would go ahead and get 6-8 Caribas for my 180 but I have read that they are very aggressive and territorial toward each other. If I spend all this money on them I don't want them possibly killing each other and end up with only one! So my question is, if I keep them properlly feed will there be more fighting and possibly more deathes than red bellies? Plus I have read that red bellies are for beginners and Caribas for advanced owners? Whats harder about Cariba's? I have owned red's for almost a year now so I do know what I am doing mostly. So if you guys that have owned both could you please let me know which way I should go... Thanks for the info in advance! Jake


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Yes, it is true that red bellies are for beginners but You say that you have aready owned them for almost a year so I'd say go with the Caribas. Since you know the basics and how to keep piranha I think you'd be okay. Plus I don't think there's much difference other than that caribas are more ferocios against the food and will eat in front of you more than reds. I've also heard that the caribas colouring is a lot better than a reds.
I'm not a pro like all the other people here but that's just what I have learned and heard so......I personally would go for the caribas if you want a more sociable fish.
Did I cover most of it?







Or way off?


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

caribes shoal just fine, they even go good with reds...... they help make reds more aggressive, why not just have both???


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

In your 180 gallon, I would have 5-6







caribe and 3 red bellies


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

acidsurvivor said:


> In your 180 gallon, I would have 5-6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 perfect


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

jdk79 said:


> I have owned red's for almost a year now so I do know what I am doing mostly.





> caribes shoal just fine, they even go good with reds...... they help make reds more aggressive, why not just have both???










:







:



> In your 180 gallon, I would have 5-6 caribe and 3 red bellies


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You won´t regret getting Cariba...they won´t really hurt each other if they have enough room and well fed...as been said...why to buy a Cat if you can get a Tiger...forget about the Reds...welcome to Cariba Kingdom!


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Ok... I think I am going to go with Cariba's. Im just gonna have to save some extra money!! So with reds 20 gallons per fish is a safe bet. With Cariba's is it better to go with 25 gallons per fish?? Since more teritorial and a little bigger? That would come to about 7 Cariba's... I think that would be good in a 180 correct? Jake


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Stick with the 20g per fish rule or overstock a little if thats your thing. I wouldnt be too worried about them killing themselves as long as you keep them well fed.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

8-9 in 180g will be OK!


----------

